
Greenshot.sourceforge.net - jwilliams
http://greenshot.sourceforge.net/
======
jws
This appears to only run on Windows operating systems. I wish single platform
software would mention that somewhere on the front page.

The website is pretty and appealing. I usually expect a monstrosity when I see
a sourceforge.net URL.

